# Idaho Fish and Game scandal?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://idahostatejournal.com/opinion/columns/idaho-fish-and-game-scandal-heats-up/article_5b43a32f-a4fa-5728-b5aa-59bbd3260ced.html

A movement has been started in the State of Idaho that is finally coming to light concerning the management and funding of the wildlife in the State of Idaho. This movement was brought to the light of day by the Idaho Wildlife Federation in Boise through the use of the Freedom of Information Act. The Idaho Wildlife Federation was able to get copies of emails between legislators and a wealthy sportsman about the auction tag bill and the firing of two Idaho Fish and Game commissioners whose first terms were about to expire. The commissioners were invited to reapply for a second term but told that their applications would not be approved by the Senate Resources and Environmental Committee because of pressure from the wealthy sportsman and certain members of the Senate Resources and Environmental Committee (Senate Chairman Steve Bair) so that new commissioners could be appointed who would support the wealthy sportsman and Steve Bairs' position on auction tags. Right now the number of tags is limited to two big horn sheep tags, but the wealthy sportsman and legislators wants an increase to 12 tags that cover all the big game species in Idaho. This will set a precedent which will allow the Senate of the State of Idaho to require additional tags whenever the politically motivated legislators want to increase or change the policy of how big game is managed in Idaho. At all Idaho Department of Fish and Game public meetings around the State of Idaho the public opinion of increasing auction tags has met with intense opposition by the majority of attendees.

The word floating around the State House is that our core group of esteemed Senators would very much like to end up with a system of auctioning tags like that used in Utah. The Utah system has disenfranchised the average citizen of Utah from their ability to hunt big game in the State of Utah. They have been priced out of the market by a system that gives tags to organizations like the Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife, who then turn around and auction off hundreds of coveted tags at public events, such as the Salt Lake City Sportsmen's Expo each year. Sixty percent of the funds raised are retained by the organization and forty percent is turned over to the Utah Game and Fish for the management of the wildlife. All hunting in Utah is now controlled hunt only. A person starting to hunt in Utah for elk at the age of 12 could only draw four elk tags in that state in his lifetime, if he is able to draw an elk tag at all, unless he has the money to buy one of the auction tags!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> The word floating around the State House is that our core group of esteemed Senators would very much like to end up with a system of auctioning tags like that used in Utah. The Utah system has disenfranchised the average citizen of Utah from their ability to hunt big game in the State of Utah. They have been priced out of the market by a system that gives tags to organizations like the Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife, who then turn around and auction off hundreds of coveted tags at public events, such as the Salt Lake City Sportsmen's Expo each year. Sixty percent of the funds raised are retained by the organization and forty percent is turned over to the Utah Game and Fish for the management of the wildlife. All hunting in Utah is now controlled hunt only. A person starting to hunt in Utah for elk at the age of 12 could only draw four elk tags in that state in his lifetime, if he is able to draw an elk tag at all, unless he has the money to buy one of the auction tags!


I like how stuff get worded to make things look good or bad. Funny how I hunt elk every year but the above states that a 12 year old would only be able to hunt elk four times in there life. I think you mean a 12 year old will only have the possibility to draw 4 limited entry elk tags in there lifetime but general season elk tags are available over the counter and obtainalble every year?

I don't agree with 60% of the funds raised by these auctions going to the hosting organization and I'm not sure why the Utah DNR is not running these auctions themselves as it seams to me that the DNR could hire a full time event planner and auctioneer and come out ahead. I do realize that management cost money and auctioning tags generates a lot of money we just need to keep all that money in house to be used by the DNR for game management.

I really don't think the average Utah citizen is disenfranchised with hunting in Utah, its just the trophy type hunters that are into the mine is bigger then yours game. The average hunter that wants to hunt can draw a deer tag every year, purchase an elk tag every year and draw a cow elk tag almost every other year if they play the application game right. Sure the hunt won't be in the best units with the biggest bucks but then again the average Utah hunter is just looking to get out and do some hunting with family and friends.

Even if the auction tags were added into the general draw there's not enough of them to make much difference in the overall drawing odds.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

I think it goes deeper than that MD. The resources in this case are wildlife that belong to the public; Not, the landowner, not the SFW or other organization and the DWR has been charged with managing the publics resources. 

To that end there are legitimate complaints such as Why is there a landowner voucher program and a CWMU? Why is a CWMU limited to 10% on most splits? Why does the public get the antlerless CWMU tags? What has the public received from the Expo?

Like Utah politics the management of wildlife has turned into a good ol boys network. Landowners get vouchers for a public resource and sell them to those that want to pay to hunt, CWMU get the vast majority of permits to sell. Why can't there be one program CWMU or nothing and increase the share of the public to at least 30% why won't this happen? Too much special interest, I know folks that hunt elk and deer in the bookcliffs every single year. Do I begrudge them? No, if I could I would as well but one must look at the system that led to that.

Why does the public get the antlerless CWMU permits? Simple, they can't sell them to the private public. The Expo has turned out to be a joke. It is fun going and is another chance at a tag but, some rules need to change. Anyone who profits from guiding, in the DWR, in the corporate leadership both past and present of the organizing organizations (SFW/MDF/Full Curl) should not be allowed to put in! Too many times people in influential positions have drawn coveted permits, (imagine that) leading to the appearance of shady dealings. But what can be expected from the nations leader in pyramid schemes (Utah).

I could go on and on about this however, I am rambling and whatever I say is never going to awaken the public to what has happened and the road that Utah is going down. Just wait until the state gets their hands on the Federal land. Yep the politicians have our best interest at heart....gag, cough, what is that taste in the back of my throat?


----------

